# Dying random tropheus this morning



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Woke up check on fish to feed and young tropheus just sitting on rock. Rocking back and forth.i believe he was fine yesterday. 15 young tropheus black spots still. 5 getting yelow band about 2.5 inches. 
Could he just be a weak one in a group? Normal to lose tropheus when getting a colony together?
Did water change yesterday. All test are fine and ph is normal.
Just confused on what it is now.


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmm I'm new with tropheus. Trying to learn from them got 5 2.5 inch guys clouding up and 15 soon to be 14 small ones added months ago still black and white spot. Woke up with one sitting on rock. Look weak can't tell if it had bloat. Wondering if people who start up colony losing random tropheus. Like weak ones in the group.
Check water everything is good.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Post the exact test results for the water.

Did you get the meds yet you ordered?

Check the Library article for bloat and treat the entire tank, you don't want to wait to start treatment IF the fish symptoms are clear or thready feces.


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes got metroplex. Started soaking into there food.
All are healthy active. Not til this morning when one was dying and see another acting up abit.eating but just want to stay away from rest. Wonder if it from the meds being younger smaller fish. I did do water change yesterday but only 30 percent like I do once or twice a week


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ph 7.6 range high ph 7.8ish what those test show.
Ammonia 0ppm nitrite o


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you also dosing with Epsom salt in the tank? Here's the article from the C-F Library if you couldn't find it.

What about nitrate?


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

I believe that at 0 very low I'll test once I'm back home. Yes I put epsom salt in also when I put metro in.
Think be abit time til I master tropheus lol no luck 
Got calvus Shellies frontosa and peacocks breeds and bunch of other no lose and issues. Tropheus no luck 5th one lose since Oct.


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Think I can get to a vet and they could give me metro for my tropheus not sure if it would save my money by doing that. Only can buy online now 
Not sure anyone ever got it from a vet before


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

This is my advice. Turn off the lights (it really does help. 
Treat the tank with metro or Seachem kanaplex (I prefer Kanaplex as it can be added straight to the water column).
Treat (1/4 tsp per 40g) every 8 hours with vacumming of the substrate if needed inbetween treatment.
Be prepared to lose a few fish while they are maturing and establishing territories.
Is it one of the larger, males that is wobbling?


----------



## Justinfront12 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes he is the nicer of them all brightest biggest. I feel two of the 5 bigger ones are female cause there about same size alittle smaller but are still all black and white spotted.those are the two he chase all day long. Doing his vibrating thing to show off.
Yes I'll keep light off also use the large blanket I have that I use on my frontosa tank when ones holding. 
Yea I treated with metro yesterday and also mix in food to see if that help too.
Also going to get this morning as I can only get it shipped in and bottles are so small at a time few local pet stores said I can take in the bottle show them what I'm looking for dosage amount could get a prescription. Going to give that a shot this morning hopefully get large amount of metro and save alittle cash with it


----------

